# GPU-Z 0.4.7 PCIE Version error?



## bus_ter (Oct 22, 2010)

The new GPU-Z reports my PCIE as version 1.1 instead of version 2.0 intermittently.

Asus Maximus Formula 2 (P45)
Gigabyte 1024MB GTX460 OC
Windows 7 64bit

EDIT: I've just worked out this happens when the GPU clocks are throttled back. However it should still show as version 2.0 ?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2010)

power saving turns down the pcie settings


----------



## caribpapi (Oct 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> power saving turns down the pcie settings


Do you mean power saving in Windows? Because I have my computer, which is also on Windows 7 64bit, on High Performance settings and it also shows that I am running at 1.1 speeds. 

EVGA 750i Motherboard
EVGA GTX 460 Card


----------



## heky (Oct 28, 2010)

My readings stay on 2.0 even when the clocks are throttled back.(2d idle)


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 28, 2010)

caribpapi said:


> Do you mean power saving in Windows? Because I have my computer, which is also on Windows 7 64bit, on High Performance settings and it also shows that I am running at 1.1 speeds.
> 
> EVGA 750i Motherboard
> EVGA GTX 460 Card



did you check the pcie power management settings there?


----------



## caribpapi (Oct 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> did you check the pcie power management settings there?


Yes and Link State Power Management is set to OFF. Could it just be something specific to the GTX 460 cards?


----------

